# grooming tools.. clippers?



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello,

I've got a bichon frise / terrier mix dog. His hair is a mix of white/cream/beige and his hair is soft and long, it's more hair than fur (does that make sense?).

My partner wants to groom him at home, which I'm not thrilled with, but I have to at least let her try it. She was planning on using regular people clippers on him, but couldn't find them and then wanted to use my beard trimmer instead!!!! I told her the beard trimmer is definitely out... but I'm not sure about the clippers. Can anyone tell me if the type of clippers used for human heads is suitable for dog grooming? And if not... what should she be using?

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Human hair clippers do not have the power needed to go thru a pets coat. The clippers you buy at the pet stores do not even have the power to go thru most pet's hair, and you will be disappointed if you try them. You need to get a professional quality clipper, and you can find them fairly reasonable at petedge.com I would recommend the Andis AG 2 speeds. They are around $150.00.They are the best for your money. You also need to purchase blades, maybe attachements, depending on the length you are wanting your pup to be left, nail trimmers, quick stop, hemostats for pulling the hair from the ear canal if she has hair in there, brushes, combs, shears, thinners, ear cleaner, etc. There is much more to grooming a dog than just shaving/clipping it and the right equipment is costly.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Forget human clippers and the (useless junk) clippers sold in pet stores. If you're going to groom at home, you need the proper equipment that's going to get the job done. 

I paid $124 for my Andis UltraEdge 2-speed clippers. I love them! I was used to the very light, easy to handle Wahl Arco cordless trimmer, so found all other clippers I handled to be heavy and cumbersome to use. The Andis UltraEdge is the bomb!  It's easy to handle and use, doesn't get hot, fast, like some. I used the Arco to do face, feet, and tail of my Standard Poodles, and also use it to shape topknots, the latter discovered when I had misplaced my shears. I took them to a professional groomer every 4 weeks, but liked them to look "perfect" in-between, so figured I could do the FFT easily enough. I found out later that I was actually doing the most difficult areas to learn! LOL So, invested in the Andis clippers, and the rest is history.


----------

